# Zotac GT 610 2GB DDRII VS Sapphire HD 5450 2GB DDRII



## arun garg (Jan 18, 2013)

I want to buy a graphics card . My budget is 3000/- only . I have selected these two cards Zotac GT 610 2GB DDRII and  Sapphire HD 5450 2GB DDRII but i dont know which will be best for low setting gaming. Please tell me as soon as possible i have only 3 days left to buy.



arun garg said:


> I want to buy a graphics card . My budget is 3000/- only . I have selected these two cards Zotac GT 610 2GB DDRIII and  Sapphire HD 5450 2GB DDRIII but i dont know which will be best for low setting gaming. Please tell me as soon as possible i have only 3 days left to buy.



Both the cards are DDR III NOT the DDR II


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think u shud go for 610 as it is newer as compared to 5450. As for hardcore gaming neither cards are enuff. N make sure u hv a gud cpu b4 buying either of the cards. That matters a lot at low res gaming. Btw if u cn get 1 gb crd at cheaper rate than 2gb get it. 2gb is unnecessary.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 18, 2013)

GT-610 is nothing but a rebadged GT-520. 
When you have a budget around 3k, getting either of these doesn't make any sense. Better spend 300bucks more and get the HD 5570 1GB DDR3 atleast. Its cheapest gaming card one should consider these days. 
And 2GB of VRAM on these cards dont make any sense. These cards can hardly use even 512MB properly.

Get this one: *PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card* - PowerColor: Flipkart.com


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 18, 2013)

2 gb cards... lol, made FOR india


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2013)

Spend more and get something like HD 5570 or GT 240 or HD 5670 or HD 6470.

Don't care about the video memory.


----------

